# 1996 Mercedes s320 6 cyl.



## FrankLa (Jan 1, 2012)

Does anyone know the location of the gas filter for this car? A general location will do. Thanks.


----------



## boomjack (Feb 14, 2012)

I looked this up on a benz forum where someone asked the exact same question about A 1996 S320. It referred him to this link that has instructions and pics. I hope it helps! I havent done one on a benz..
http://www.benzworld.org/forums/w140-s-class/1175601-fuel-filter-replacement-procedure-w140.html


----------

